# New Jersey expired EMT B



## biggee72 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,
My NJ emt b license expired in June of this year.  Ive been hunting for info all over the web but cant get a definitive answer.  Does anybody know if i can take a recert class?  Or do I need to re take the course all over again?  Thank you.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 6, 2012)

Your best bet for correct info is to contact the state EMS agency.


----------



## Strk3seeya (Nov 16, 2012)

You need to take the 24 hour refresher. Find the courses on oems and register. Once you pass the refresher contact oems to schedule for the exam. You won't be able to register on oems for the exam since you will be considered a reentry. Then once you take the exam you do the wonderful nm waiting game of 4-6 weeks for results


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/

http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/feedback.shtml


----------

